# Pinfish-zilla



## BlackJeep

Forgot to post the pic of this little guy I caught a few weeks back. Biggest one I've seen in a while.


----------



## keperry1182

ONLY one ive seen in a while, but he's a hoss for sure!


----------



## PAWGhunter

WOW! Bet he put up a pretty good fight. Hope you kept it!


----------



## goheel

he's big enough to eat.


----------



## Redalert08

Caught a 16" croaker the other day lol damn oil spill haha

Chase


----------



## jaster

To bad a youngin didnt catch that pig during the family fishing rodeo, lol. Beast for shure!


----------



## yakntat

Alpha Pinfish. I'm sure the reds look at him and shake there heads, like no way I'm going after that guy.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Lol ur right yakntat
rat reds run in fear I'm sure!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro

Thats a toad!


----------



## Night Wing

That's a big pinfish.


----------



## Yaksquatch

yakntat said:


> Alpha Pinfish. I'm sure the reds look at him and shake there heads, like no way I'm going after that guy.


Yeah but take him offshore and toss 'im in front of a cobia or put him down on a wreck in front of AJs or grouper and HANG ON!!!

Alex


----------



## MrFish

Yaksquatch said:


> Yeah but take him offshore and toss 'im in front of a cobia or put him down on a wreck in front of AJs or grouper and HANG ON!!!
> 
> Alex


+1:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jhoe

I really wan't to just freeline that thing in the gulf all day and see what happens...


----------



## shkad14

Jhoe said:


> I really wan't to just freeline that thing in the gulf all day and see what happens...


There would just be a whole bunch of King, Cobia, sharks and other fish with scratches all over them.:shifty:


----------



## minkmaster

I would filet him. He looks like a different colored 12 inch bream.


----------



## drifterfisher

minkmaster said:


> I would filet him. He looks like a different colored 12 inch bream.


:thumbsup: The lil' buggers taste good to,not quite good as a bream,but close.


----------



## BlackJeep

minkmaster said:


> I would filet him. He looks like a different colored 12 inch bream.


He would have produced some fat fillets, he was a very solid 2 inches thick but I try to make it a point to not eat what should be bait. I really had to get a firm grip on him to avoid becoming a pincushion.


----------

